# Baitcaster - casting styles



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

After finally putting in some hours lately I have managed to master my baitcaster. I practised for an hour this afternoon and managed to get the 3/8 casting plug in the neighbours bin across the road multiple times, about 15 metres. I adjusted the magnetic cast control off to 5 instead of the 9 it was on just about doubled my casting distance.

The easiest way for me to cast was overhead, very accurate no birds nests at all. Backhanded was very succesful too, but a little off target some times. Forehanded was a waste of time, not accurate at all and a birds nest every 3 or 4 casts.

What style does everyone else use? Do you find the that some styles suit you better also? I also found that when I sat down I wasn't quite as accurate.

I also played with the length of line from the tip to the plug and I have settled on about 2ft roughly is what I was comfortable with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

My best cast is an overhead, but due to lack of room on a yak I can't do it this way, as my other rods a re on the rack behind me. I mostly do a forhand cast to the side across my body, difficult but it works.

cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

after finally mastering my new baitcaster (and many many many many backlashes) for distance i find the overhead "throw" is best but for sideways under trees and branches the side one either forehand or backhand is the best... still perfecting the backhand one, sometimes 2 handed (how i also play tennis backhands) but getting there!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I cast overhead, or backhand if i'm trying to get in under structure (eg pontoons).


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I usually cast sideways (forehand), or if the situation requires backhand, accuracy is pretty good

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

backhand, forehand & overhead.....whatever the situation dictates.......but i have been using then for over 14 years now...


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Why would you ever need to cast left handed? I would think if you could cast both backand forehanded then left hand wouldn't be needed? What type of situation would you be in to need to cast lefthanded.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Why would you ever need to cast left handed? I would think if you could cast both backand forehanded then left hand wouldn't be needed? What type of situation would you be in to need to cast lefthanded.


i have fished with a couple of blokes who are right handed but cast with their left so they were able to get straight on to the handle without changing hands......i am just too unco to do it


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe there are perks to being left handed? I've never been able to cast with my right and i guess that is a good point, i can cast and begin retrieving straight away without changing hands etc if need be (i wind with my right).


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

When casting forehand (right ahnd or left) try rolling your wrist in towards your body as you cast so that at completion your wrist has turned 90 degrees. You may find this makes the forehand cast eqasier to do and accurate without the nests.   

Rod


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Rod thanks for that tip. I will give it a go tonight and see how I go.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Taken from a Bethune Masterclass article ( This will help )...

Practice the overhead cast and all other casts become easy, always concentrate on using 90 % wrist action ( limiting forearm action to a minimum ), always make sure the reel handles are facing up with both rod and reel on its their side, do not hesistate on the backcast then make a forward cast, dont force a cast and dont worry about distance ( Distance = practice + technique ).

Overhead :

1. Begin the cast with the rod tip low to the water and with the rod on its side with the reel handles facing up ( Right hand wind only ) to free the wrist.

2. Take the rod into the back cast with with a crisp, fluid and continuos action. Use a little forearm but mainly wrist action with an anchored elbow.

3. Go well back as your initial casts will be aimed high.

4. Do not hesistate on the back cast, but with a continuos action, move straight into the forward cast, releasing thumb pressure at around the 1 o'clock mark.

5. Follow through, watching the lures flight path, while feathering the revolving spool and line with light thumb pressure.

6. Gently thumb the spool to stop as the lure hits the water.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

I use a bait caster in the left hand on left hand side of the Kayak.
and a normal spinning reel with the handle set for LH wind. It taks a bit of practice but have a rod that I can use on each side of the kayak and the side / Direction dictates which one I use. LH bait caster, or RH spinning rod.

The bait caster is slowing gaining prefrence as my own confidence and practice is starting to pay off. A 2g Jig head out to 20m were ever I want it is such a sweet felling. I have also been doing a few Quick shore based trips with the 3yr old and that had added heaps of practice.

LH bait caster is normaly backhand as I am casting to the LH side of the kayak.
GZ


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Any tips for avoiding the bird nesting ?

I'm mostly leaving my baitcaster at home because I got sick of having to fix it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Duane said:


> Any tips for avoiding the bird nesting ?
> 
> I'm mostly leaving my baitcaster at home because I got sick of having to fix it.


A quality reel with a good magnetic cast control system 8)

A poor quality baitcaster is generally far more obvious in its performance than a poor quality spinning reel.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Dallas said:


> A quality reel with a good magnetic cast control system 8)
> 
> A poor quality baitcaster is generally far more obvious in its performance than a poor quality spinning reel.


haha, i have a moderate quality reel with a magnetic cast control system, just never read the instructions on how to use it


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

practice....practice....and practice

oh yeah it helps if you know how to work it....so read instructions....


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> Maybe there are perks to being left handed? I've never been able to cast with my right and i guess that is a good point, i can cast and begin retrieving straight away without changing hands etc if need be (i wind with my right).


I'm right handed and cast with my right as taught by my Dad, special order reels in left hand (saves impulse buying) I find it much more natural.

Oh favourite cast is upward forehand, no bloody good on a Yak...


----------



## nosh (Jul 10, 2007)

I could add one tip when starting out especially and that is to adjust your cast control to the weight of the item to be cast. Hold you rod horizontal in front of you and dangle to the lure from the tip, now put your reel in free spool, adjust the cast control until the lure drops to ground at medium pace. Then as you cast more and get a feel for the technique you can back the cast control off and use your the thumb to feather the spool. But in my experience you never want to set the cast control so light that the lure flys to the ground in free spool.

cheers
nosh


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Side cast when I'm on the yak and over the head when standing. Side cast because of the rods behind me. Can do Ok with bakchand cast (only if I really, really have to). Some of my learnings about baitcasters (I've had various baitcasters since 2000)...

#1 : Never, never, never cast into the wind unless I have a 1/4 oz lure or better. Unless you like macramae

#2: Always pay attention to whats happening when casting. Have drifted a few times to either get a massive birdsnest or hook-up on something around me.

#3: Match the line size/thickness to the reel/lures/use. Started off with 3lb braid on my Calcuta 200 flicking small lures and had no end of problems. Ya gotta find the right balance.

I now tend to use 8lb/10lb braid on all my baitcasters. If I need to go light I'll top shot the 8 or 10lb with a length of lighter line. 8 & 10lb braid is much easier to un-knot than 3lb.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

Astro said:


> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you ever need to cast left handed? I would think if you could cast both backand forehanded then left hand wouldn't be needed? What type of situation would you be in to need to cast lefthanded.
> ...


Why not get a left hand reel? 
I cast forehand, backhand and over top. It comes down to the snag im casting at and if I have any branchs above my head.


----------

